# Issues with refundable child tax credit help please



## Kannon (3 mo ago)

Hi, we are trying to self file from Australia and can’t seem to get the refundable portion of the child tax credit 8812 to come up as $1400. We have effectively paid no tax in Australia as we fall under the tax free threshold amount as my American wife has been studying here and only received Austudy for the year 2021. We are using 1116 foreign tax credit to enable us to claim the 8812. Our 2 year old is a us citizen and has social security number so we tick all the boxes to receive the refundable child tax credit, we didn’t receive any advance payments for him either during 2021. We are trying to avoid paying someone to file for us in case we can’t get the refundable credit as our money is very tight Amat the moment and $150 usd to file through h&r block is a significant amount to us. Can anyone provide some possible things we have done wrong in the filing or any info that could help, we would really appreciate anyone’s time in this 
Warmest regards
Garrick and Kelley


----------



## srendipitymad (6 mo ago)

Hi, I thought that for 2021, due to the American Rescue Plan, the child tax credit had been increased to $3,600 for a child under 6 and that this amount is fully refundable as well.


----------



## srendipitymad (6 mo ago)

Also, remember that the credit is 15% of earned income over $2,500. For example, to get a refund of $1,400 you would have had to have earned income of $11,833 [($11,833 - 2500) * 0.15].


----------



## srendipitymad (6 mo ago)

srendipitymad said:


> Hi, I thought that for 2021, due to the American Rescue Plan, the child tax credit had been increased to $3,600 for a child under 6 and that this amount is fully refundable as well.


I think the increased amount is only available if you lived at least 6 months in the US during 2021.


----------

